# My Daughter can't make up her mind



## DeoOpt (Aug 21, 2008)

I got home last night after working out at the gym,so I took a shower and got dressed for bed. My 3 year old daughter told me "Dady you smell delicious" I did'nt know what to think of that comment but I had to laugh. So when it was time to pray with my daughter she told me "Dady you stink"


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 21, 2008)

kids say the darndest things. I asked my kid if he told his mommy that he got baptized,, his response, "No, because I don't want to get baptized again"


----------

